# Dedicated GTP Enclosures



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Aug 20, 2011)

I finally got some better pictures of our new dedicated Green Tree Python enclosure. This is the first of our new range of GTP enclosures , the large, at $1590 measures, 1.5m h x 1.1m w x 0.55m d. The medium is $1190 and measures 1.1m h x 0.9m w x 0.5m d. The small 0.6m h x 0.6m w x 0.5m d and costs $650. They all feature fully automatic humidity cycling and waterfalls and do not require misting. Along with this our enclosures come complete and fully stained and varnished with swinging front frameless glass doors and a false ceiling to hide all lights and heating. They feature artificial Rock wall and floor and inbuilt waterbowl . The waterfall pump and filter are also used to pump out the waterbowl for easy cleaning. They also come standard with all the artificial plants and branches, all lights and day heating. Our enclosures work on a concentrated warm basking spot leaving the rest of the enclosure cooler to replicate their real environment. The reptile will choose for themselves if they require a warmer or cooler part. This eliminates the need for thermostats, increases the reliability and reduces the cost of replacement bulbs as we utilise standard 12V downlights.

With these you can also add an aquarium floor which is between 20 and 45 cm deep and covers the whole floor of the enclosure. This makes cleaning even easier as all the droppings fall into the water where the fish and aquarium filter does most of your cleaning.


----------



## Greenmad (Aug 20, 2011)

Looks great mate i think i may have to give you a call soon.


----------



## abnrmal91 (Aug 20, 2011)

Looks amazing almost as good as a GTP.


----------



## bkevo (Aug 20, 2011)

great stuff


----------



## Twitch_80 (Aug 20, 2011)

How much would delivery be to Melb?


----------



## Kristy_07 (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi, mate. A friend and I had a discussion after seeing your enclosures at the Gold Coast Expo - how do the backgrounds, in particular, go if you are dealing with illness, infection, or parasites within the enclosure? They seem like they'd be very difficult to clean, let alone clean fastidiously, as you would have to if you had infection, worms, or mites? 

On the other hand, they look amazing! It's such a dilemma :lol:


----------



## Waterrat (Aug 20, 2011)

They look great.

Question: "how do I set up my new GTP?"
Answer: "get one of those STEIN GTP enclosures"

That simple. I am happy to put a link on my web site if you like (send me your logo).

Michael


----------



## edstar (Aug 20, 2011)

Looks great


----------



## GeckoJosh (Aug 20, 2011)

If one chose to use a thermostat would it be easy to integrate with the current wiring?


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Aug 20, 2011)

Twitch_80 said:


> How much would delivery be to Melb?


About $90 for a large to the melbourne CBD



Kristy_07 said:


> Hi, mate. A friend and I had a discussion after seeing your enclosures at the Gold Coast Expo - how do the backgrounds, in particular, go if you are dealing with illness, infection, or parasites within the enclosure? They seem like they'd be very difficult to clean, let alone clean fastidiously, as you would have to if you had infection, worms, or mites?
> 
> On the other hand, they look amazing! It's such a dilemma :lol:



The rock backgrounds are very hard and robust so that you could scrub them as hard as you like or even take it outside and gernie it with high pressure. Alternatively you could request the wall to be finished over with a clear resin to completely seal it, it would detract slightly from the realism but not to the extent that the crappy painted render looks. But I would still recommend a heavy duty disinfectant like F10 as well



Waterrat said:


> They look great.
> 
> Question: "how do I set up my new GTP?"
> Answer: "get one of those STEIN GTP enclosures"
> ...



Will do and likewise


----------



## Kristy_07 (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Aug 20, 2011)

Goldmember said:


> If one chose to use a thermostat would it be easy to integrate with the current wiring?



Yes, just let me know when ordering


----------



## Snakewoman (Aug 20, 2011)

Wow, that's AWESOME!!!


----------



## Gecksta (Aug 20, 2011)

very very nice


----------



## Em1986 (Aug 20, 2011)

Oh my gosh, if a GTP was on my mental wishlist i would sooo be on these!
Will you guys be designing enclosures specifically for other species as well?
I would be in on childrens, darwins, and BHps if you were going to do designs for those species 
Your enclosures always stun me, they are amazing to say the least. 
Keep up the great work and creativity!


----------



## lgotje (Aug 20, 2011)

nice ben harlow the gtp loved it in there all weekend


----------



## frogboy77 (Aug 20, 2011)

absolutely stunning!
have you got any pics with a gtp in it?
keep up the awesome work,
Jake


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Aug 20, 2011)

Em1986 said:


> Oh my gosh, if a GTP was on my mental wishlist i would sooo be on these!
> Will you guys be designing enclosures specifically for other species as well?
> I would be in on childrens, darwins, and BHps if you were going to do designs for those species
> Your enclosures always stun me, they are amazing to say the least.
> Keep up the great work and creativity!



Every enclosure is specifically designed for its inhabitants, the reason the GTP's have a dedicated enclosure is because of their unique requirements



lgotje said:


> nice ben harlow the gtp loved it in there all weekend



I wanted him to stay in there...

that enclosure was actually bought to house a green tree frog...spoilt frog...


----------



## snakeluvver (Aug 20, 2011)

Awesome enclosures, as always. Saw some of yours at the expo, stunning,


----------



## Em1986 (Aug 20, 2011)

Just_Plain_Nuts said:


> Every enclosure is specifically designed for its inhabitants, the reason the GTP's have a dedicated enclosure is because of their unique requirements



So does that mean i could come to you and say i want a tank for *insert species* and then you guys can come back to me with the sizes that are right for that species and a quote?
That would make things sooooo much easier especially for a first time keeper!!!
Sorry for getting sort of off-topic but that is awesome if you guys do that


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Aug 20, 2011)

Em1986 said:


> So does that mean i could come to you and say i want a tank for *insert species* and then you guys can come back to me with the sizes that are right for that species and a quote?
> That would make things sooooo much easier especially for a first time keeper!!!
> Sorry for getting sort of off-topic but that is awesome if you guys do that


exactly you can either tell us what you want or ask us what you need...


----------



## Em1986 (Aug 20, 2011)

Just_Plain_Nuts said:


> exactly you can either tell us what you want or ask us what you need...



I may send you a message in a few days or so and ask what we need, we just got our caramel childrens pythons yesterday and will be doing up an enclosure for them. I would love one of your enclosures one day though and it is fantastic you have the knowledge and creativity to do the enclosures right for the species


----------



## Grunter023 (Aug 21, 2011)

Amazing mate - love your work.


----------



## yommy (Aug 21, 2011)

Crack'n enclosue JPN was think of something similar for my roughies after talking to you at the GC expo with a few more ledges. 
Quick question, with the use of down lights can you get a 30+ heat area at the bask site? 
Can you run a different lights i.e red, so over winter you can still control night time drops to what you require if breeding?

Great enclosures and my RSP's would love some of these as there home  keep up the good work.


----------



## Wild~Touch (Aug 21, 2011)

Great idea to have a special Rough Scaled python palace


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Aug 21, 2011)

yommy said:


> Crack'n enclosue JPN was think of something similar for my roughies after talking to you at the GC expo with a few more ledges.
> Quick question, with the use of down lights can you get a 30+ heat area at the bask site?
> Can you run a different lights i.e red, so over winter you can still control night time drops to what you require if breeding?
> 
> Great enclosures and my RSP's would love some of these as there home  keep up the good work.



Yes am able to reach over 40, can do different colours ie red but we can also do a night basking shelf using the same lights but emitting no light at all for night heating


----------



## grimjob (Aug 21, 2011)

Believe me I wanted him to stay in there to but maybe the cage at my house hahaha, I'll b getting one fore sure when I move out to house my 2 Gtp in, you've done a great job and at such a good price, nice one ben


----------



## Albs (Aug 21, 2011)

Just_Plain_Nuts said:


> I finally got some better pictures of our new dedicated Green Tree Python enclosure. This is the first of our new range of GTP enclosures , the large, at $1590 measures, 1.5m h x 1.1m w x 0.55m d. The medium is $1190 and measures 1.1m h x 0.9m w x 0.5m d. The small 0.6m h x 0.6m w x 0.5m d and costs $650. They all feature fully automatic humidity cycling and waterfalls and do not require misting. Along with this our enclosures come complete and fully stained and varnished with swinging front frameless glass doors and a false ceiling to hide all lights and heating. They feature artificial Rock wall and floor and inbuilt waterbowl . The waterfall pump and filter are also used to pump out the waterbowl for easy cleaning. They also come standard with all the artificial plants and branches, all lights and day heating. Our enclosures work on a concentrated warm basking spot leaving the rest of the enclosure cooler to replicate their real environment. The reptile will choose for themselves if they require a warmer or cooler part. This eliminates the need for thermostats, increases the reliability and reduces the cost of replacement bulbs as we utilise standard 12V downlights.
> 
> With these you can also add an aquarium floor which is between 20 and 45 cm deep and covers the whole floor of the enclosure. This makes cleaning even easier as all the droppings fall into the water where the fish and aquarium filter does most of your cleaning.




Credit to you mate. Amazing work. What is the rough waiting time for you to build one? Any idea on freight to Adelaide? Cheers


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Aug 21, 2011)

we can make one in a few days but you will also have to go in the queue which varies...if you ordered now it would take about 3-4 weeks. Freight is approx ?$90-$100 for the large to adelaide pick up at the depot


----------



## zuesowns (Aug 22, 2011)

Ben - is that a the small enclosure?


----------



## NathanBennett (Aug 27, 2011)

What about a stand for the small one


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Aug 27, 2011)

zuesowns said:


> Ben - is that a the small enclosure?


The one pictured is the large at 1.5m tall



NathanBennett said:


> What about a stand for the small one


We can make a stand, basic one for around $100 varnished


----------



## zuesowns (Oct 4, 2011)

any pictures of the small with the stand?


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Oct 5, 2011)

zuesowns said:


> any pictures of the small with the stand?


No you will have to use your imagination..


----------



## graphitebeans (Oct 6, 2011)

Haha! Your enclosures are actually works of art more than any others I've seen available commercially. 
I would be very much into you guys for a BHP setup next year, but I'm guessing shipping to Townsville would be ghastly!
I love the door hinges you're using - I really hate doors with frames, as they make me feel like I'm looking into a box, rather than out a window (if ya know what I mean ;D)


Cat


----------

